# W.t.b. Schwinn apple krate parts



## broken_spokes (Jul 6, 2011)

I am looking for some apple krate parts so i can restore one for my grandson, Loooking for a decent seat, 5 speed chain guard, front rear fenders,tires,hand and lever grips,rear shocks, ect!! I have the whole bike but these parts are in not so great condition, any help would be great.. I do not like buying off overpay-bay auction site.


----------

